# Electric PTO shuts off



## metzjim (Jun 10, 2010)

Hi All,

Hope all is well wherever you are. A week of heavy warm rain has created some mighty lawn mowing opportunities when the tractor is running. My problem is this. On my 26 hp Yardman garden tractor, when I engage my electric pto it runs for about 4 seconds them quits. This started about 3 weeks ago when it would shut off once in awhile. At the time I thought it was a safety switch being jarred while mowing. It became more and more frequent until now it runs for a few seconds then shuts off. It is almost like some sort of a relay is shorting out once a load is applied. However I haven't the fogiest about what or where I should be looking. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks,

Jim


----------



## wjjones (May 28, 2010)

Check the connection at the pto clutch, and seat switch.


----------



## crackerjack (Sep 23, 2012)

wjjones said:


> Check the connection at the pto clutch, and seat switch.


First time on have a question my pto on atoro model 30159 walk behind is blowing fuses any suggestions to elimination process between module and clutch


----------



## Bill Kapaun (May 8, 2007)

Check resistance of the PTO.
Should be somewhere about 2.5-4 OHMS.


----------



## caleb (Oct 16, 2012)

Check the stator cuz sometimes they don't charge the battery well and if the stator don't work electrical units fail


----------

